# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Διάφορα Αντικείμενα

## moukou

2 ταΐστρες 
4 ταΐστρες εσωτερικές άσπρες 20εκ. με χώρισμα στην μέση σαν 2 ταΐστρες από 10εκ. 
1 φωλιά με διαστάσεις 28 μήκος, 18 ύψος, 15 πλάτος, λίγο μεταχειρισμένη.
1 φωλιά με διαστάσεις 18 μήκος, 12 πλάτος, 14 ύψος, καινούργια.
9 ξυλάκια πλαστικά 17εκ. ( καινούργια τα 8, ένα θέλει λίγο καθάρισμα. ) 
1 ποτίστρα 400ml εσωτερική, εξωτερική.
2 ποτίστρες 90ml εξωτερικές.
80g νήμα ημίσκληρο για καναρίνια και παραδείσια.
3 τσόχες για φωλιά.
1 φωλιά για καναρίνια και παραδείσια. 
1 αυγοθήκη μικρή.
1 φρουτοθήκη.
1 θήκη για νήμα.
11 σουπιοκόκκαλα 7εκ.
1 κούνια πλαστική.

Όποιος έχει κάτι προς ανταλλαγή να μου στείλει π.μ. Κατά προτίμηση, τροφή θα ήθελα για μεσαίους παπαγάλους. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

